# AGR / UNITED UPDATES



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 22, 2012)

According to the AGR website:



> Earn Amtrak Guest Rewards points on flights
> Through March 2012, members will continue to earn Amtrak Guest Rewards points on Continental operated flights. And beginning in March, *members will earn points on United operated flights.*(emphasis added)


This was news to me, but I've not been following the AGR/United program roll out closely.

Has anybody heard more?

Thanks! :hi:


----------



## sechs (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that it's the same deal as with Continental flights, only they're branded United. Not much to write home about....


----------



## jis (Jan 22, 2012)

sechs said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's the same deal as with Continental flights, only they're branded United. Not much to write home about....


Has anything definitive been announced regarding the relationship between United and Amtrak (other than the United Club/Club Acela deal) yet for what will happen after March 3rd or 12th or whatever this year? I have not seen anything yet. I guess we will know for sure on March 3rd.


----------



## gatelouse (Jan 22, 2012)

We'll probably know prior to March 3. AGR communications have improved greatly since the operation was "insourced."

But I doubt there's much more to know. As sechs said, UA flight miles can be credited to AGR starting March, presumably coinciding with the day that UACO transitions fully to the former CO's IT, which already supports this ability. The only changes to the status quo are no more mileage transfers, and unknown status of air-rail connections at EWR.

Miles transfers are unlikely to return, at least not soon, as their demise was made clear months ago. As for air-rail at EWR, I see that I can still book ZFV-EWR-SFO on CO in May. This one might survive...


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 23, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> We'll probably know prior to March 3. AGR communications have improved greatly since the operation was "insourced."
> 
> But I doubt there's much more to know. As sechs said, UA flight miles can be credited to AGR starting March, presumably coinciding with the day that UACO transitions fully to the former CO's IT, which already supports this ability. The only changes to the status quo are no more mileage transfers, and unknown status of air-rail connections at EWR.
> 
> Miles transfers are unlikely to return, at least not soon, as their demise was made clear months ago. As for air-rail at EWR, I see that I can still book ZFV-EWR-SFO on CO in May. This one might survive...


As far as I know, the only United trips that you will be able to credit directly to AGR will be trips that include an Amtrak(2V) codeshare segment. This is a continuation of the present 2V/CO arrangement.


----------



## gatelouse (Jan 23, 2012)

Ah, thanks for the clarification PRR. Just re-read the fine print to find that you are correct.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 24, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> gatelouse said:
> 
> 
> > We'll probably know prior to March 3. AGR communications have improved greatly since the operation was "insourced."
> ...


What is 2V on the tickets??


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 24, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> What is 2V on the tickets??


"2V" is Amtrak's IATA reservation code for use with interlining of tickets that include both train and airline segments.


----------



## jis (Jan 24, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > What is 2V on the tickets??
> ...


Yep Amtrak is 2V and VIA Rail is 2R.


----------



## Shortline (Jan 25, 2012)

jis said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> > Acela150 said:
> ...



That's disapointing. I'm a Delta FF, was thinking of moving over to UAL in March to earn some train miles, I have enough FF miles to last me a while...Oh well, guess I'll stay where I am.


----------



## jis (Jan 25, 2012)

Shortline said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Sunset said:
> ...


Unless you travel Hong Kong - Newark - New Haven by a UA and 2V codeshare itinerary and record the entire lot under 2V!


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 25, 2012)

jis said:


> Shortline said:
> 
> 
> > That's disapointing. I'm a Delta FF, was thinking of moving over to UAL in March to earn some train miles, I have enough FF miles to last me a while...Oh well, guess I'll stay where I am.
> ...


Now that would be a points run!


----------

